# Most recognizable avatars



## Nix

I've always been curious at who recognizes which posters, and if people who respond to my posts remember me from a previous thread. For me a lot of it has to do with how memorable their avatar is, and how easy their name is to remember.

My question is, which members do you remember by name, based on their avatar?

For me (and I apologize for spelling):

Almaviva 
Ravellian 
Worldviolist
Emiellucifuge
Argus 
Serge

These I recognize instantly. Polednice and Meaghan would be on that list but they changed their avatars recently. Weber(n?) would also be up there, but ever since Meaghan changed their avatar, I've been getting the 2 mixed up.

There are also 2 frequent posters who have their avatar as Martha Argerich... I know one of them is jhar, but I can't remember the name of the other (sorry!- though I'm tempted to say it may just be 'argerich' and thats what's throwing me off). Anyways, those I get mixed up. There are also two posters that have to do with Edward Elgar who I have trouble keeping straight... I _think_ Elgarian is the one with Elgars house as their avatar.

Then there are the people whose names I easily recognize, but whose avatars, for whatever reason escape me: Aramis, Tapkaara, Air, Art Rock, Huiliasomething (flute/glazunov person!), and the list goes on if I bother to think about it. I'm also noticing a theme that these members mostly have people who I don't recognize as their avatars, but post often.

And then the people whose don't have avatars at all, and who I have great difficulty remembering, and the only one I can think of right now is 'tdc' (easy to remember, and we post on the same threads a lot).

Anyways, I just thought this would be interesting. Obviously I have a lot of free time.


----------



## science

There is one person who I only recognize by his/her avator, never remembering the name - the guy with the Bach signature. Every time I see that I envy him/her. Brilliant avatar.


----------



## Serge

Huh, Rasa? =)


----------



## Sid James

I tend to easily remember members avatars here if they have kept their avatars the same all the time they've been here - Serge, Ravellian, Harpsichord Concerto, Stlukesguildohio come to mind the most for me in this regard. But because this is a smaller forum than some others, it's quite easy to get to "know" the regular posters & the musical areas they are most interested in. That's more important to me than avatars, I guess...


----------



## Art Rock

Harpsichord concerto came to mind immediately.

BTW, mine is Dawn Upshaw, the cover from _The girl with orange lips_.


----------



## Meaghan

Nix said:


> Polednice and Meaghan would be on that list but they changed their avatars recently. Weber(n?) would also be up there, but ever since Meaghan changed their avatar, I've been getting the 2 mixed up.


Oops, sorry! Handsome Young Mahler is nice and all, but is no longer my idol. Didn't mean to cause confusion with my Beethoven excerpt.


----------



## Air

My avatar is Sviatoslav Richter striking a truly inspirational pose. 

I really liked Andre's (Sid James's) cat and miss it greatly... but as he said, a lot of our relationships here are more than just 'on the surface' like that. Honestly, I can tell someone like Sid, HC, Almaviva, science, StLukes, etc.'s post regardless of their avatar from a mile off - we've all just got a different style and 'voice' that adds a different sort of hue to the community.

I think emiel has changed his avatar recently too but as for those who have remained the most consistent over time, I'd pick jhar26, CTP, HC, mamascarlatti, StLukes, and Elgarian as the most striking. And Bach with that giant picture of Bach with sunglasses of course. I like Krummhorn's colossal organ too, and Weston's interesting little keyboard thing.

To sum it up, avatars are really pretty cool as long as they are not _too_ creepy. (hint hint... Couchie with his mischievous green monster. But to be honest I love the green monster. )


----------



## Sid James

Air said:


> My avatar is Sviatoslav Richter striking a truly inspirational pose.


It's a great photo of the man, and quite apt (I think) since - & I think it must have been you who wrote this - Mr Richter liked to play in candlelight. Your photo of him definitely has that kind of "half lit" feel.



> I really liked Andre's (Sid James's) cat and miss it greatly...


Well I've kept the old photo of "my" cat on my profile picture. You can go there if you want to see that photo, I love it as well, this cat is actually very similar in appearance/demeanour to one of my mother's cats!

& you remind me - some other members whose avatars I've also become accustomed to after a long time are Krummhorn, mamascarlatti, Weston & jhar26...


----------



## Air

Well I can assure you, Sid, I visit your profile on a daily basis just to check out 'your' wonderful cat!

Also, do you mean to say that your mom's cat wears hoodies too?


----------



## Aramis

All those avatars with short excerpts from musical scores really confuse me - Webernite and Meaghan are nicknames that I always have to look at to find out who wrote the post. 

Miss the hooded cat too.

I suppose my own avatar(s) are hardly recognizeable since I change them relatively often.

As for not mentioned so far, every time I stumble across older threads where ex-user Bach patricipated I never fail to rapidly recognize his avatar - Bach with sunglasses.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nix said:


> There are also two posters that have to do with Edward Elgar who I have trouble keeping straight... I _think_ Elgarian is the one with Elgars house as their avatar.
> 
> Hi, Nix - I think there may be three - Elgarian, Edward Elgar (I think) and my good self. As I'm the more recent poster of the three in hindsight I sometimes think I maybe should have took more time with my user name to perhaps lessen the confusion. Especially so as my avatar is a completely irrelevant picture of West Bromwich Albion FC celebrating their FA Cup Final victory of 1968 - doubly irrelevant as Elgar himself supported their local rivals Wolverhampton Wanderers! As regards the other avatars, I'd say Argus's is a favourite as Tony Iommi is one of my favourite guitarists. The one that piques my curiosity most is that of Rasa - just WHO is that in the picture?


----------



## emiellucifuge

The avatar is just easier to recognise and stands out a little more than the username.
Thats why its always a little difficult when people change their avatars (im guilty yes...), but when your avatar AND your username change I takes me a while to figure out who you are. How did you even manage to change your username Sid?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Yes I miss the hooded cat and have only just realised who Sid James is.


----------



## Almaviva

It feels good to be unique and remembered.


----------



## Wicked_one

At least remembered, if not unique


----------



## Argus

I get Emiellucifuge and Science confused since they changed their avatars. I just see a grey sky against black land when skimming through and always have to check if they've both posted in the same thread which person said what.



elgars ghost said:


> West Bromwich Albion FC celebrating their FA Cup Final victory of 1968


I wondered what it was a picture of. I thought it was an old Ashes victory because of the all white.



Air said:


> Weston's interesting little keyboard thing.


A Moog synth. Looks like a Minimoog or a Voyager to me.



Art Rock said:


> Harpsichord concerto came to mind immediately.


I actually imagine HC wears a powdered wig on a regular basis.


----------



## Bix

I recognise Mamascarlati, DarkAngel, Sospiro, Aramis, Rasa, jhar26, Almaviva, and Serge very quickly

noooooooooooo I miss that cat in the hoody, thats why it made no sense, I haven't been on the site for a good nine months as I've been unwell and I wondered where it had gone - now I know, lol

I'll always remember Huilunsoittaja as its such an interesting name (i presume you play the flute or pipes of sorts)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I agree Science and emiellucifuge have very similar avatars at the moment, it's a gray horizon on each.

I use to be Prokofiev, then Glazunov as my avatar, but now, I'm just a flute, because otherwise people started calling me "he."

Huilu is Flute in Finnish, so Huilunsoittaja is Flutist.

Now that I know the personalities of some of these people here, I almost get them mixed with the people of their avatars, thinking they look alike. I could almost imagine Meaghan's avatar of Mahler being her real picture, kinda creepy.


----------



## TresPicos

Rasa, World violist, StlukesguildOhio, someguy, Argus, jhar26 are some that are easy to spot. As was Andre's lovely hooded cat. 

I always confuse Krummhorn with Weston. And Elgarian with Chi_townPhilly. I even confuse Sospiro with Almaviva, which shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Nix

Whoa. Reading this thread is really creating some 'aha!' moments for me. So I should probably take emiel off my original list- didn't realize he changed his. St. Luke's is another easy to recognize one I forgot, and I second the sentiment that Krummhorn and Weston can be easily confusable. Didn't realize there were 3 Elgars, and had no idea that Sid James was the hooded cat! I guess I loved the picture so much that I always forgot to read the name.


----------



## World Violist

My avatar, for those who haven't found out in the last few years I had it (I think the last time I said who it was was something like two years ago...), is English composer Edmund Rubbra. It's one of my favorite pictures of a composer so I just leave it up as my avatar, and I still really like his music (though a bit less than when I put it up). I suppose the image just stuck with me.

Almaviva will always be a big walking wine bottle to me. I think I'll be confused if/when I meet him in person.

Serge looks like he drank Alma. Probably did. Or Alma's cousin. No, probably both. Knowing Mr. Modest, anyway...

I didn't even realize who Sid James was until just now...wow, that's terrible of me. I do indeed miss the cat.

TresPicos has always been intriguing to me, even if I don't see posts all that often.

Some Guy's is just iconic.

I wish I could say I wouldn't be able to pick out Jhar's...because that would mean Rachovsky was still a contributor...I miss Rachovsky. But so it goes, and I recognize Jhar pretty regularly now even though I didn't use to.


----------



## Tapkaara

Am I the only one who currently has an avatar that is an actual personal picture? If so, that should make my avatar vey distinctive and memorable.


----------



## Weston

Tapkaara said:


> Am I the only one who currently has an avatar that is an actual personal picture? If so, that should make my avatar vey distinctive and memorable.


Yet I still think of you as the heiroglyph thingy from times past.

@Argus. Yes. It's a Minimoog. I couldn't cram Wendy Carlos' massive custom modular Moog into an avatar sized picture.

@ TresPicos. I often get Elgarian and Chi_townPhilly confused too because they have both used similar architectural avatars. But that is only briefly.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Tapkaara said:


> Am I the only one who currently has an avatar that is an actual personal picture?


You mean Bach and Mahler don't really post here?


----------



## Tapkaara

Weston said:


> Yet I still think of you as the heiroglyph thingy from times past.
> 
> @Argus. Yes. It's a Minimoog. I couldn't cram Wendy Carlos' massive custom modular Moog into an avatar sized picture.
> 
> @ TresPicos. I often get Elgarian and Chi_townPhilly confused too because they have both used similar architectural avatars. But that is only briefly.


Oh yes, perhaps that was more recognizable?


----------



## sospiro

TresPicos said:


> I even confuse Sospiro with Almaviva, which shouldn't be possible.












What?!!

Alma's avatar is a bottle of cheap plonk while mine is the unbelievably beautiful ceiling of Palau de la Música Catalana: one of the very few buildings to be designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

My posts are concise ....

.....

.....

.....

while Alma tends to ramble


----------



## Kopachris

Yes, I definitely recognize Emiellucifuge and Argus by their avatars, even after Emiel's changed. And I've never had any trouble distinguishing Science from Emiel. BTW, Argus, I've been curious where your username came from?


----------



## TresPicos

sospiro said:


> What?!!
> 
> Alma's avatar is a bottle of cheap plonk while mine is the unbelievably beautiful ceiling of Palau de la Música Catalana: one of the very few buildings to be designated a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
> 
> My posts are concise ....
> 
> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> while Alma tends to ramble


:lol:

Well, it _shouldn't_ be possible to confuse you. It could, however, be that I confuse you with the one whom I'm really confusing Almaviva with, whomever that might be.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Tapkaara said:


> Am I the only one who currently has an avatar that is an actual personal picture? If so, that should make my avatar vey distinctive and memorable.


In the interests of openness and transparency I've changed my "avatar" (surely a gross misuse of the word!) to a picture of me


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I use to be Prokofiev, then Glazunov as my avatar, but now, I'm just a flute, because otherwise people started calling me "he."
> ....
> 
> Now that I know the personalities of some of these people here, I almost get them mixed with the people of their avatars, thinking they look alike. I could almost imagine Meaghan's avatar of Mahler being her real picture, kinda creepy.


Oh dear! Well, I don't much resemble him in looks or personality, you may be comforted to know. Though I also confuse people with their avatars. I thought jhar was a woman for a little while when I first joined, and I'm pretty sure the decision to think of him as one was entirely subconscious.



World Violist said:


> My avatar, for those who haven't found out in the last few years I had it (I think the last time I said who it was was something like two years ago...), is English composer Edmund Rubbra. It's one of my favorite pictures of a composer so I just leave it up as my avatar, and I still really like his music (though a bit less than when I put it up). I suppose the image just stuck with me.


Mystery: solved. And I didn't even have to ask!


----------



## Guest

I have trouble remembering my own avatar, so I had to find an avatar that looked like me. Also, I am a Mr. Mom these days, so the little tiger on my shoulders is my 5-year-old son. It's a beautiful picture and it seemed fitting enough.

PS - I just saw the kitten in the sweatshirt picture - that's awesome!

PPS - There are a couple of avatars on here that kinda weird me out. Wish we could have an anonymous way to suggest updates.


----------



## Stasou

I'm either the only one or one of few with a chess piece.


----------



## sospiro

Bix said:


> noooooooooooo I miss that cat in the hoody, that's why it made no sense, I haven't been on the site for a good nine months as I've been unwell and I wondered where it had gone - now I know, lol


I was wondering where you'd gone - hope you're OK now.


----------



## Almaviva

TresPicos said:


> I even confuse Sospiro with Almaviva, which shouldn't be possible.


Darn! Although it is honorable to be mixed up with lovely Annie, now I don't feel unique and remembered any longer.

:lol:


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> while Alma tends to ramble


.........No.


----------



## Almaviva

sospiro said:


> Alma's avatar is a bottle of cheap plonk


Cheap plonk??? It's very expensive plonk, I mean, wine!:scold:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Nobody has mentioned me, so I've decided to change my avatar to something more memorable.

What do you think?


----------



## Aksel

Tapkaara said:


> Am I the only one who currently has an avatar that is an actual personal picture? If so, that should make my avatar vey distinctive and memorable.


My avatar is a picture of me. At least I think it is. I do remember it being taken, but one cannot be to sure these days.

Of recognisable avatars, Alma, Natalie, Annie, Weston, WV, Argus and several others come to mind. I do frequently get confused of which is Meaghan and which is Webernite (before the avatar change, that is), and the same goes for emiellucifuge and Science.


----------



## Bix

sospiro said:


> I was wondering where you'd gone - hope you're OK now.


Much much better - hope you are also well!


----------



## Aramis

Almaviva said:


> Cheap plonk??? It's very expensive plonk, I mean, wine!:scold:


Yes, not only expensive but also mawkish.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Fsharpmajor said:


> Nobody has mentioned me, so I've decided to change my avatar to something more memorable.
> 
> What do you think?


Your blue F# key was quite recognisable, though I suppose a cat-fish (?) is umistakeable.


----------



## Wicked_one

I find very easy to recognize World Violist (I thought that was Tchaikovsky, tell you the truth) and Argus and Mamascarlatti


----------



## Fsharpmajor

emiellucifuge said:


> Your blue F# key was quite recognisable, though I suppose a cat-fish (?) is umistakeable.


Somebody remembered! I'll probably go back to the blue F# key after a while.

The catfish avatar is the one I use on the Planet Catfish website. It's a picture of a pet _Chrysichthys ornatus_ that I have.


----------



## Almaviva

Aramis said:


> Yes, not only expensive but also *mawkish*.


Nonsense!!!!


----------



## World Violist

Wicked_one said:


> I find very easy to recognize World Violist (I thought that was Tchaikovsky, tell you the truth)


I thought Tchaikovsky died before photography really took hold? Nonetheless, good guess, I can see the resemblance.


----------



## Aksel

World Violist said:


> I thought Tchaikovsky died before photography really took hold? Nonetheless, good guess, I can see the resemblance.


Well, he was certainly photographed as a child. This photograph of the Tchaikovsky family is from 1848. Peter is standing next to his mother.


----------



## Almaviva

World Violist said:


> I thought Tchaikovsky died before photography really took hold? Nonetheless, good guess, I can see the resemblance.


What? I've seen several pictures of Tchaikovsky.


----------



## kv466

I like many of these mentioned...for the site, prolly have em all memorized..


----------



## World Violist

Almaviva said:


> What? I've seen several pictures of Tchaikovsky.


Okay, fine. I suppose I'm just more familiar with the paintings.

Besides, I don't look for Tchaikovsky pictures. He's one of my least favorite composers, and the only picture that readily comes to mind is a painting that does look vaguely like my Rubbra avatar.


----------



## Serge

That dude in your pic may indeed be looking somewhat Russian (his eyes and forehead remind me of Lenin), but he is no Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Serge said:


> That dude in your pic may indeed be looking somewhat Russian (his eyes and forehead remind me of Lenin), but he is no Tchaikovsky.


Yeah, Tchaikovsky would never have worn something that modernly informal. 

Andre's avatar of the cat with the white hoodie on was one of the first avatars I could recognize back a year ago. Now he's a different name with different picture, it's almost as if he disappeared. But the cat's still on his profile.


----------



## Sid James

Well, I'm glad people liked my "cat in the hoodie" avatar. I'm seriously thinking of bringing him back, but I might not, as that may further confuse people?...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I think that changing your avatar AND your name is what really confused people.


----------



## Sid James

True, true, but I felt I needed a "change" after being a member here for like 2 years...


----------



## Aramis

Sid James said:


> Well, I'm glad people liked my "cat in the hoodie" avatar. I'm seriously thinking of bringing him back, but I might not, as that may further confuse people?...


Start a poll "Should I set hooded cat as my avatar again"?


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sid James said:


> Well, I'm glad people liked my "cat in the hoodie" avatar. I'm seriously thinking of bringing him back, but I might not, as that may further confuse people?...


Bring back the cat, bring back the cat!


----------

